# Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!



## Charismatic Enigma (15. Juni 2011)

*Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Hi Leute,
wie oben bereits erwähnt habe ich vor mir ein neues System zusammenzubauen,habe mich nach langem überlegen entschlossen nun eine richtige wasserkühlung einzubauen vorerst nur einmal eine für die cpu aber da ich auf dem gebiet "Richtige Wasserkühlung" ein totaler Anfänger bin weiss ich natürlich nicht was ich alles dazu benötige und ob es mit meinem neuen System kompatibel ist,würde mich freuen von euch etwas Hilfestellung zu bekommen.Es sollte eine interne WasserKühlung sein in einem NZXT Phantom Gehäuse,habe schon etwas gegoogelt und folgendes Komplett-Set gefunden ist das ausreichend und kompatibel oder benötige ich noch mehr bzw kann man für das selbe Geld etwas besseres haben??? Hie rnun zu meinem neues Wunsch-System und dem bereits herausgesuchten Set:

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System:

CPU: Intel i7 2600K
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional
RAM: G.Skill 8 GB DDR3-1600 MHz (F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH,RipjawsX)
GPU: EVGA GTX 580 Superclocked
HDD: 1 TB Western Digital
SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 2,5  128GB
Netzteil: NZXT Hale 90+ 850 Watt (Für evtl. SLI-Betrieb)
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom in Weiss

Habe mal folgende Wasserkühlungsset herausgesucht,müsste nur wissen ob sie passen und ob sie was taugen vllcht jemand schon erfahrung mit manchen sets??? 

EK Water Blocks EK-Kit H30:

link: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Ek Water Blocks EK-KIT H3O - Supreme HF 240 Sockel 775, 1156, 1366 EK Water Blocks EK-KIT H3O - Supreme HF 240 Sockel 775, 1156, 1366 40117



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alphacool Business Class Set II:

link: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Business Class Set II - Intel 775/1366/1156 Alphacool Business Class Set II - Intel 775/1366/1156 40122



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier dei Sets welche ich so gefunden habe meint ihr die sind ausreichend oder gibt es für das selbe Geld besseres wenn ja müsstet Ihr mir beim zusammenstellen bitte helfen.

PS: Mein zukünftiges Board ist zwar Sockel 1155 hat aber Bohrungen zur Befestigung für Kühler auch mit Sockel1156 somit sollten sie eigentlich passen!!!!

greez Enigma


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

1. FAQ/Guide + Beispielkonfigs lesen
2. Warenkorb zusammen stellen
3. Warenkorb posten und ggf verbesern lassen

PS: 12 % Rabatt bei Aquatuning


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 1. FAQ/Guide + Beispielkonfigs lesen
> 2. Warenkorb zusammen stellen
> 3. Warenkorb posten und ggf verbesern lassen
> 
> PS: 12 % Rabatt bei Aquatuning



So habe mir jetzt mal eine Wasserkühlung zusammengestellt wäre dankbar wenn mal jemand drüberschauen kann und mir sagen kann ob alles kompatibel ist oder ich nicht doch noch etwas vergessen habe,hier mein Warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e52ce910ae4d2319d45f1c26032a50cb


----------



## Uter (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Beim (überteuerten) Kühler ist eine Backplate dabei.
Mehr Radifläche wär u.U. sinnvoll.
13/10 ist knickanfällig ---> lieber 11/8 oder 16/10.
Pumpenadapter?
Der AGB ist ziemlich überteuert, sieht aber recht gut aus...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

EK und Nickel ist zur Zeit keine gute Wahl. 

Dein Warenkorb ist noch nicht ganz optimal.

Wie hoch ist dein Budget? Hat die Graka den Referenzdesign?


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> EK und Nickel ist zur Zeit keine gute Wahl.
> 
> Dein Warenkorb ist noch nicht ganz optimal.
> 
> Wie hoch ist dein Budget? Hat die Graka den Referenzdesign?



ja graka hat referenzdesign soll auch so bleiben will nur cpu kühlen aber ek waterblocks dir firma an sich soll ja sehr gut sein wenn man den test liest hat aber dieser  cpu kühler gut abgeschnitten würde gerne beo ek waterblocks bleiben wurd emir von meinem pc haendler des vertrauens empfohlen bin um jede hilfe dankbr ihr duerft mir gern ein warenkorb zusammenstellen was ihr nehmen würdet mein budget liegt bei 250 euro im notfall auch 300 aber nicht mehr 

greez enigma


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

hmm schade dass mir hier keiner weiter hilft dacht hier bekomme ich hilfe aber dem ist wohl nicht so,dachte ich bekomme warenkorb konfigurationen von euch bzw verbesserungsvorschläge so wie man es hier ja machen soll,echt schade da ich im bereich wasserkühlung ein neuling bin,danke an diejeningen welche trotzdem etwas zum thema geschrieben haben bzw sich beteiligt haben!!!!


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Pass deinen Warenkorb an die genannten Kritikpunkte an, dann geht es weiter.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Pass deinen Warenkorb an die genannten Kritikpunkte an, dann geht es weiter.



die da wären?? andere schrauben 13/10 er und größerer radiator abe rihc wiess nicht mal ob ein 360er radiator in ein phantom passt dacht ich bekomme eure beispielkörbe mal gepostet damit ich sehe was ihr für hersteller nehm bzw empfehlen würdet


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6b7c7e6dc23e0afc17acf30672608dbf


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6b7c7e6dc23e0afc17acf30672608dbf



danke uter dass du dich bemüht hast zwecks warenkorb aber eine frage habe ich noch warum empfiehlt ihr alle von aquatuning den cupley kryos??? wenn ich so die tests lese schneiden de ek waterblock modelle in der regel besser ab?!


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Nö, bei den meisten Tests schneidet der Kryos bei der Kühlleistung besser ab (beim Durchfluss der Supreme HF, wobei Durchfluss relativ unwichtig ist), außerdem ist er deutlich günstiger und hat damit das bessere P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Nö, bei den meisten Tests schneidet der Kryos bei der Kühlleistung besser ab (beim Durchfluss der Supreme HF, wobei Durchfluss relativ unwichtig ist), außerdem ist er deutlich günstiger und hat damit das bessere P/L-Verhältnis.



wa shaltest du von diesen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Plexi universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Plexi universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10334

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Full Nickel universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Full Nickel universal Easy Mount (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10358


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel universal (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Acetal+Nickel universal Easy Mount (775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/939/XEON) 10339

*EK-Supreme HF Acetal universal schneidet hier am besten ab kommischerweise?!

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Wasserkuehler_Vergleich_LGA1156-9.htm
*


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Das ist jedes mal der Supreme HF. 

Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Plexi. Die Nickelversionen sind momentan unkaufbar (EK hat da ein paar Qualitätsprobleme). Warum will man überhaupt einen (teuren) Nickelkühler mit POM-Deckel kaufen? Da sieht man eh nichts vom Nickel, zahlen muss man es aber. 
Am ehesten kaufbar ist die POM-nicht-Nickel-Version vom HF, sie kostet aber immernoch deutlich mehr als der Kryos.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Das ist jedes mal der Supreme HF.
> 
> Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Plexi. Die Nickelversionen sind momentan unkaufbar (EK hat da ein paar Qualitätsprobleme). Warum will man überhaupt einen (teuren) Nickelkühler mit POM-Deckel kaufen? Da sieht man eh nichts vom Nickel, zahlen muss man es aber.
> Am ehesten kaufbar ist die POM-nicht-Nickel-Version vom HF, sie kostet aber immernoch deutlich mehr als der Kryos.



mir gefällt die plexiversion so gut rein vom optischen deswegen und wiel mir viele ek wb empfohlen haben dachte ich die seien gut was mienst du mit  POM-nicht Nickel-Version welcher  cpu kühler von ek findest du persönlich noch am besten????


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Das meine ich damit. 
Wenn er dir so gut gefällt kannst du auch den oder den nehmen, wobei dir einfach bewusst sein muss, dass keiner besser als der Kryos ist und du den Aufpreis nur wegen der Optik zahlst.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Das meine ich damit.
> Wenn er dir so gut gefällt kannst du auch den oder den nehmen, wobei dir einfach bewusst sein muss, dass keiner besser als der Kryos ist und du den Aufpreis nur wegen der Optik zahlst.


 
hie rnochmal ein test zum ek:

EK Water Blocks Supreme HF Plexi - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

was haltest du von diesen beiden,koönnte ja auch einen von denen nehmen?!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos PRO fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos PRO fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10374

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT fr Sockel 1366/1156/775, G1/4 10373


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Der Test ist so alt, dass die neue Kryos generation noch nicht vertreten ist.
Neuee Tests sehen den Kryos leicht vor, bzw. gleichauf mit dem Supreme HF.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Der Test ist so alt, dass die neue Kryos generation noch nicht vertreten ist.
> Neuee Tests sehen den Kryos leicht vor, bzw. gleichauf mit dem Supreme HF.



alles klar danke für deine info was für einen würdest du bevorzugen und was für eine kryos modell und welche marke???


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Der Delrin/POM reicht und ist sehr günstig. Die anderen kühlen vielleicht 1 Grad besser, kosten aber das doppelte... ich hab den Kryos XT.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Der Delrin/POM reicht und ist sehr günstig. Die anderen kühlen vielleicht 1 Grad besser, kosten aber das doppelte... ich hab den Kryos XT.



alles klar danke für deine geduld und für deine infos,wie viel grad wird deine cpu beim zocken benchen etc also unter volllast und wie heiss wird sie im desktop betrieb???

hast den normalen cuplex kryos xt??? oder den cuplex kryos hf??? der einzige untershcied ist also nur der durchfluß habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Uter (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Ich hab einen anderen Prozessor, andere Takte, eine eingebundene Graka, eine ander Pumpe, ein anderer Radi, andere Lüfter und eine andere Raumtemp, dementsprechend kannst du mit meinen Temps nicht viel anfangen.  
Meine Temps sind ok, aber meine Drehzahlen sind sehr niedrig ---> leise

Der HF hat einen Deckel aus Kupfer, der XT einen aus vernickeltem Messing. Der Unterschied ist damit nur die Optik und die Kosten. Der Durchfluss ist der gleiche.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich hab einen anderen Prozessor, andere Takte, eine eingebundene Graka, eine ander Pumpe, ein anderer Radi, andere Lüfter und eine andere Raumtemp, dementsprechend kannst du mit meinen Temps nicht viel anfangen.
> Meine Temps sind ok, aber meine Drehzahlen sind sehr niedrig ---> leise
> 
> Der HF hat einen Deckel aus Kupfer, der XT einen aus vernickeltem Messing. Der Unterschied ist damit nur die Optik und die Kosten. Der Durchfluss ist der gleiche.



ALLES Klar,DAnke Dir mehr wollte Ich nicht wissen!!!

wollte dich nich nerven bin aber im wasserkühlung cpu geschäft ein noob


----------



## Uter (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Kein Problem, was ist dein Ziel? Weniger Lärm oder maximale Kühlleistung?
Warum bindest du die Graka nicht mit ein?


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Kein Problem, was ist dein Ziel? Weniger Lärm oder maximale Kühlleistung?
> Warum bindest du die Graka nicht mit ein?


 
maximales ziel ist eher runter kühlen und viel leistung mit relativ wenig lärm 

wollte die grafikkarte nicht miteinbinden falls ich sie mal öfter ausbauen muss was bei mir relativ oft vorkommt und weil mir das referenzdesign sehr gut gefällt ausserdem sieht die grafikkarte immer so flach aus mit wasserkühlung abe rhauptgrunde ist wie gesagt weil ich sie oefters mal ausbaue wenn ne grafikkarte in n adrem pc nicht geht um  hardware zu testen etc.

hab meine einkaufswagen mal optimiert bzw etwas verändert was haltest du davon uter?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d42e1f625d65d6cf82f3aad14c5393d0


----------



## wheeler (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

tu uns bitte einen gefallen und setz mal paar satzzeichen wie (,.! u.s.w) sowas liesst sich leichter.
es wurde auch gefragt wie hoch dein budget ist.Muss es so eine teurer AGB sein? wenn du bischen an der pumpe und am agb sparst,kannst du dir dafür auch nen GPU cooler dazu kaufen,dann bist du komplett,oder?


----------



## Uter (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Mehr Geld für den AGB als für den Radi ausgeben passt nicht.
Der Radi ist etwas schwach, mit ihm rentiert sich vielleicht eine 150€ Wakü, aber keine 350€ Wakü...
Aus den Abstandshaltern schieße ich, dass du den Radi extern montieren willst, dann kannst du aber auch einen 360er o.ä. kaufen.
Bei dem Kryos XT ist eine Backplate dabei.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Mehr Geld für den AGB als für den Radi ausgeben passt nicht.
> Der Radi ist etwas schwach, mit ihm rentiert sich vielleicht eine 150€ Wakü, aber keine 350€ Wakü...
> Aus den Abstandshaltern schieße ich, dass du den Radi extern montieren willst, dann kannst du aber auch einen 360er o.ä. kaufen.
> Bei dem Kryos XT ist eine Backplate dabei.



ja agb soll extern montiert werden nicht aber der radiator un ich kann in nzxt phantom gehäuse nur einen 240er radiator nehmen de rkommt oben und den grossen lüfter  wird  oben drangemacht für das auch abstandhalter die vorinstallierten lüfter sollen bleiben wie hie rim bild:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...uehlung-nzxt-phantom-nzxt-phantom-14-test.jpg

obwohl ich hier sehe dass ein 360er geht aber es wird ziemlich eng:

http://www.scharf.com/PC/P1000026.jpg

http://www.scharf.com/PC/P1000028.jpg


----------



## Natutsweh (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Hallo will mir auch eine Wasserkühlung kaufen für mein pc und wolte fragen was ihr dafon haltete mein  bruder hat auch mitgeschaut 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/8db897b2d644f0daadec6a5fb3fb6fc4


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Natutsweh schrieb:


> Hallo will mir auch eine Wasserkühlung kaufen für mein pc und wolte fragen was ihr dafon haltete mein  bruder hat auch mitgeschaut
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/8db897b2d644f0daadec6a5fb3fb6fc4


 
bitte mach deinen eigenen thread auf sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich,danke!!!


----------



## Uter (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Ein 360er ist natürlich besser. 
Wenn du den 240er so einbaust, brauchst du trotzdem noch 120er Lüfter für ihn.


----------



## schachi08 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Ich bin auch gerade dabei in mein NZXT Phantom eine WK einzubauen und habe gestern meine Bestellung bei Aquatuning aufgegeben. Gekühlt werden sollen ein Core i7-2600k mit einer GeForce 570 GTX Graka.

Ich habe das Gehäuse ausgemessen und einen 280er Radiator zur Montage unter der Decke genommen. Dazu sind nur zwei zusätzliche Bohrungen notwendig, wobei ich mich dazu entschieden habe, die beiden NZXT 200mm Lüfter rauszunehmen. Den 200er LED NZXT Lüfter werde ich in die Seitentür einbauen, damit das Mainboard auch belüftet wird. Der 280er Radi kommt dann zusammen mit zwei 140er Noiseblockern direkt unter die Decke. Nach Beratung mit mehreren Forenusern (sowohl hier als auch bei Hardewareluxx), Uter gehört auch dazu, sind vernünftige Temperaturen bei einem Pseudo-Passivbetrieb mit einem 240er Radiator bei erträglicher Lautstärke nicht zu erreichen. Dazu setze ich noch einen 120er Radiator mit Noiseblocker-Lüfter in die Rückseite des Gehäuses. Der 280er Radi ist ein Magicool Slim und der 120er ein Swiftech (z. Zt. günstig im Angebot bei AT). Dicke Radiatoren wie den Hardware Labs Black Ice SR1 kann man leider nicht einsetzen.

Hier ist der Link zu meinen Kaufberatungsthreads:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t-archon-auf-wasserkuehlung-nzxt-phantom.html
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f137/wasserkuehlung-ins-nzxt-phatom-white-810918.html


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schachi08 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade dabei in mein NZXT Phantom eine WK einzubauen und habe gestern meine Bestellung bei Aquatuning aufgegeben. Gekühlt werden sollen ein Core i7-2600k mit einer GeForce 570 GTX Graka.
> 
> Ich habe das Gehäuse ausgemessen und einen 280er Radiator zur Montage unter der Decke genommen. Dazu sind nur zwei zusätzliche Bohrungen notwendig, wobei ich mich dazu entschieden habe, die beiden NZXT 200mm Lüfter rauszunehmen. Den 200er LED NZXT Lüfter werde ich in die Seitentür einbauen, damit das Mainboard auch belüftet wird. Der 280er Radi kommt dann zusammen mit zwei 140er Noiseblockern direkt unter die Decke. Nach Beratung mit mehreren Forenusern (sowohl hier als auch bei Hardewareluxx), Uter gehört auch dazu, sind vernünftige Temperaturen bei einem Pseudo-Passivbetrieb mit einem 240er Radiator bei erträglicher Lautstärke nicht zu erreichen. Dazu setze ich noch einen 120er Radiator mit Noiseblocker-Lüfter in die Rückseite des Gehäuses. Der 280er Radi ist ein Magicool Slim und der 120er ein Swiftech (z. Zt. günstig im Angebot bei AT). Dicke Radiatoren wie den Hardware Labs Black Ice SR1 kann man leider nicht einsetzen.
> 
> ...



werde es wahrscheinlich wie du machen und den 280er nehmen hier mien einkaufswagen was sagt ihr dazu???

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6571d3b38f88615cb64b4aab0b51e96d

ps wenn ich die beiden grafikkarten im kreislauf noch miteinbinde reicht mir da ein 240er radiator oder muss ich noch einen 120er extra nehmen??? vor allen dingen wie wird die wasserkühlung angeschlossen von der reihenfolge her wegen den beiden radiatoren??? und pasen die grossen radiatoren überhaupt wegen motherboard kühlung/heatpipes


----------



## Malkolm (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Du meinst zwei GTX580?
Diese GPUs geben jeweils bis zum dreifachen der Abwärme ab, die deine CPU abgibt. Für eine solche GraKa ist ein zusätzlicher 360er (pro Karte) angebracht. Mit nur einem 240er und zwei Fermis + CPU bekommst du recht fix kochendes Wasser 

Die Reihenfolge ist recht egal. Der AGB sollte über und direkt vor der Pumpe sitzen, den Rest so Verschlauchen, dass es am schönsten/einfachsten ist.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Du meinst zwei GTX580?
> Diese GPUs geben jeweils bis zum dreifachen der Abwärme ab, die deine CPU abgibt. Für eine solche GraKa ist ein zusätzlicher 360er (pro Karte) angebracht. Mit nur einem 240er und zwei Fermis + CPU bekommst du recht fix kochendes Wasser
> 
> Die Reihenfolge ist recht egal. Der AGB sollte über und direkt vor der Pumpe sitzen, den Rest so Verschlauchen, dass es am schönsten/einfachsten ist.


 
was fuer ein radiator sollte ich nehmen eurer meinung nach

hatte an einen 280er und einen 120 er gedacht habe schon system gsehn mit 2 gtx 580 und einenm 280 somit kann nicht sein dass ich kochendes wasser bekomme!!!!


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

hallo jungs habe ien bisschen gegoogelt und siehe da man kann einen 360er radiator oben in ein nzxt phantom anbringen muss halt slebst bohrungen machen dann ist das schon machbr,habe mich entschieden einen 360er oben  reinzumachen und hinten einen 120er  meint ihr das reicht für cpu und zweit gtx 580 oder würdet ihr noch am boden einen 120er radi anbringen freue mich auf eure tipps!!!

grüsse enigma

hier der link mit bildern: Will 360 radiator fit in phantom??


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Ich vergleich es immer ganz gern mit Luftkühlern:
NH-D14 = 140er
Shaman = 140er
Macht bei dir ein 420er/480er Radi, mit dem du noch Luftkühlungswerte hast (meist sind die Werte bei einer Wakü dann schon etwas besser, aber nicht annähernd so gut, dass sich die Kosten rechtfertigen würden).
Selbst mit einem 360er und 2 120er werden sich m.M.n. die Kosten nicht rechnen. (Meiner Meinung nach tuen sie das bei der aktuell schnellsten single-GPU-Graka eines Herstellers nie und erst recht nicht bei 2.)
Wer so ein Stromfresser einbauen will muss eben für die entsprechende Kühlung sogen und wer unbedingt 2 will muss damit leben, dass das P/L bei der Wakü ziemlich schlecht wird, aber ohne Wakü kann man 2 solcher Dinger nicht bändigen...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (28. Juni 2011)

Ja gut aber nur die CPU Wasser zu kuehlen un die beiden grakas nicht macht doch auch kein Sinn oder?


----------



## Malkolm (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Das kommt doch darauf an was du vorhast.
Die reine Funktion ist auch mit der Standard-Kühlung gegeben, dazu brauchst du keine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> Ja gut aber nur die CPU Wasser zu kuehlen un die beiden grakas nicht macht doch auch kein Sinn oder?


 Solang du nicht extrem übertakten willst nicht. Grakas zu kühlen macht aktuell (und vermutlich auch zukünftig) mehr Sinn als CPUs. So laut wie eine starke Graka ist kann man der CPU auch einen starken Luftkühler verpassen und merklich übertakten. Starke Luftkühler fallen bei SLI oder CF eben auch aus...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (28. Juni 2011)

Habe ja vor auch die grakas zu Übertakten und nicht nur die cpu die Frage war nur ob die Radiatoren reichen für das was ich vorhabe?


----------



## Malkolm (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

DIe Antwort hast du doch schon bekommen.
Ich zitiere mich zwar ungern selber, aber hier scheint es wohl gerechtfertigt:


Malkolm schrieb:


> Für eine solche GraKa ist ein zusätzlicher 360er (pro Karte) angebracht.



Das 360 + 120 + 120 (wesentlich) weniger sind als 360 + 360 + 140/240(CPU) erscheint mir nicht so schwer nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Wenn du bereit bist Luftkühlungstemps zu Kompaktkühlungslautstärke für sehr viel Geld zu haben, dann sind die Komponenten durchaus damit kühlbar, aber warum willst du das? 
Ich rate wirklich nicht jedem zu einem Mora, aber bei dir ist ein 1080er Pflicht, es könnte auch der etwas schlechtere Nova sein.

Es muss dir einfach bewusst sein, dass *eine unübertaktete* 580 mit fast 320W vermutlich mehr Strom zieht als mein ganzes System.
Bei zwei übertakteten 580er und einer übertakteten CPU bist du so schnell bei 800W, das ist selbst mit einem 1080er schwer leise zu kühlen.
(Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dein ganzes System mit Nt dann schnell 900W zieht, was ökologisch und ökonomisch ziemlich fragwürdig ist für ein System, das ein Jahr später höchstens mit einem System mit 600W Verbrauch mithalten kann.)


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist Luftkühlungstemps zu Kompaktkühlungslautstärke für sehr viel Geld zu haben, dann sind die Komponenten durchaus damit kühlbar, aber warum willst du das?
> Ich rate wirklich nicht jedem zu einem Mora, aber bei dir ist ein 1080er Pflicht, es könnte auch der etwas schlechtere Nova sein.
> 
> Es muss dir einfach bewusst sein, dass *eine unübertaktete* 580 mit fast 320W vermutlich mehr Strom zieht als mein ganzes System.
> ...



oder ich verzichte auf die 2 gtx und nehm den 360 und nen 120er ??? verbaue nur eine gtx ???? muesste die radiatoren reichen oder???

wenn ich wirklich im sli laufen lassen werde reicht mir dann de roebn genannte  1080er fuer das ganze system aus ode rmuss ich noch einen zusätzlichen verbauen???


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Mit ultrasilent wird das dann immernoch nichts, aber betreibbar ist es (für das gesparte Geld könntest du auch noch locker den 2. 120er kaufen, dann hast du auf jeden Fall angemessene Fläche).
Ich würde dir zu dieser Version am ehesten raten, da sie sehr viel günstiger ist und wenn die 580 nicht mehr reicht kannst du durch das gesparte Geld auch früher eine neuere Karte kaufen...


----------



## watercooled (28. Juni 2011)

...die dann immernoch gut gekühlt wird


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Mit ultrasilent wird das dann immernoch nichts, aber betreibbar ist es (für das gesparte Geld könntest du auch noch locker den 2. 120er kaufen, dann hast du auf jeden Fall angemessene Fläche).
> Ich würde dir zu dieser Version am ehesten raten, da sie sehr viel günstiger ist und wenn die 580 nicht mehr reicht kannst du durch das gesparte Geld auch früher eine neuere Karte kaufen...


 

ultrasilent muss es ja ned sein habe momentan 2 amd 5850 im crossfire im referenzdesign drinne die sind von luefter relativ laut also lautstärke iss mir ned so wichtig.

also nehm ich den 360er  und die beiden 120er für cpu kühlung und eine gtx 580??? müsste ausreichen,ja???


----------



## Uter (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Jop, das geht.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute erst mal vielen dank für eure zahlreichen Tipps,Anregungen und vor allem hilfreichen antworten. Ich habe mich nun für folgende Zusammenstellung entschieden,werde nur eine GTX 580 superclocked von EVGA verbauen und werde im oben genannten System folgende Radiatoren verbauen einen 360 er oben im Gehäuse und an der Rückwand einen 120 das musste reichen zumal die GTX ja schon uebertaktet is habe in der pcgh Ausgabe vom 01.2011 einen Bericht über Wasserkühlung gelesen womit ein i7 875k und eine GTX 480 mit einem 240er und einem 120er Radiator gekühlt wurden somi denke ich dass ein 360er und ein 120er ausreichen wird. werde euch morge einen aktualisierten warenkorb reinstellen wäre dankbar wenn ihr zum Abschluss noch einmal drueber schauen könntet zwecks passender oder auch fehlender schrauben und Anschlüsse, nochmals vielen dank für eure muhe und Geduld mit mir!!!!  Greetz Enigma


eine frage habe ich noch eheim aqustream oder ne laaing pumpe was ist die bessere wahl????


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

sorry wegen doppelpost jung aber hier ist wie versprochen mein finaler warenkorb hoffe das passt soweit alles und dass ich nichts vergessen habe wär nett wenn ihr nochmal drueber schuan könntet zwecks anschlüsse ob alles passt etc,danke für eure mühe und zahlreichen tipps!!! 

greez enigma

warenkorb: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b53e393cd3837dcae4fa39c9a5f0e5ba


----------



## Uter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Es fehlt ein Pumpenadapter, Magicool Plexi ist nicht so toll und der Kryos POM reicht auch.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Es fehlt ein Pumpenadapter, Magicool Plexi ist nicht so toll und der Kryos POM reicht auch.


 
hab doch nen adapter : *Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck - black nickel

oder mienst du was andres wenn ja sei sogut und suche mir noch das raus in meinem warenkorb oder zeig mir ma per link was du meinst,danke dir.

was von den 3 komponente wuerdest du nehmen magicool plexi hat in den testberichte aber als besten abgeschlossen von den agb her!!!!
*


----------



## Malkolm (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Du hast zwar den Einlassadapter, aber eben keinen Auslassadapter für die Eheim 1046.
Du bräuchtest beide.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Du hast zwar den Einlassadapter, aber eben keinen Auslassadapter für die Eheim 1046.
> Du bräuchtest beide.


 
ok,und welchen nehm ich da denn am besten hast nen vorschlag zu machen  bzw ne empfehlung???


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> ok,und welchen nehm ich da denn am besten hast nen vorschlag zu machen  bzw ne empfehlung???



Nimm einfach das Sechseck Ein- und Auslass Bundle


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Nimm einfach das Sechseck Ein- und Auslass Bundle



kannste bitte schnell ma den link für schicken bin grad zu blind bzw zu doof finde die ned xD


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Also die Sechseck lassen sich mit der SuFu wirklich nicht finden
Die hier gehen aber auch:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8017_Eheim-Bundle-Ein-Auslass-Adapter-f-r-1046.html


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Also die Sechseck lassen sich mit der SuFu wirklich nicht finden
> Die hier gehen aber auch:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter fr 1046 52151



habe aber gelesen dass es mit den runden probleme zwecks der dichtigkeit geben soll deswegen wollt eich die sechseckigen find die aber irgendwie nicht!!!!


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> habe aber gelesen dass es mit den runden probleme zwecks der dichtigkeit geben soll deswegen wollt eich die sechseckigen find die aber irgendwie nicht!!!!



Ich weiß deshalb, hab ich dir ja auch anfangs die Eckigen empfohlen
Ich hab mit den Runden, aber auch noch nie ein Problem gehabt, bis heute.
Einfach auf den Hinweis achten das der Gummiring etwas feucht sein muss, da er sonst torpediert.


----------



## Uter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Nimm die eckigen Adapter, da es scheinbar nicht mehr alle gibt würde ich die silber nickel Versionen nehmen.

Das Magicool Plexi hat nicht gut abgeschnitten, sondern die AGBs auf Grund ihres Preises, aber Reviews ≠ Langzeiterfahrungen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Nimm die eckigen Adapter, da es scheinbar nicht mehr alle gibt würde ich die silber nickel Versionen nehmen.
> 
> Das Magicool Plexi hat nicht gut abgeschnitten, sondern die AGBs auf Grund ihres Preises, aber Reviews ≠ Langzeiterfahrungen.


 
ok uter sei sogut un such suche mir mal die eckigen silber nickel adapter raus und deine rmeinung nach besten ausgleichbehälter,danke dir


----------



## Uter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck Aquacomputer Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck (short) 52116

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck - black nickel Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck - black nickel 52122

Der AGB ist abhängig vom Geschmack. Sehr günstig sind afaik aktuell die Alphacool.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck Aquacomputer Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck (short) 52116
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck - black nickel Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" - sechseck - black nickel 52122
> 
> Der AGB ist abhängig vom Geschmack. Sehr günstig sind afaik aktuell die Alphacool.



so habs jetzt angepasst sei so gut und schau mal ob die anzahl der anschluesse passt oder ob ich irgendwo zuviel bzw zu wenig gekauft habe,dankeschön!!!

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f730d0168e2b091477aa5e92ff55aaca

mfg enigma


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Du brauchst mindestens 2 Anschraubtüllen mehr. Ich würde 12 und 4 nehmen, dann hast du aufjedenfall welche auf Reserve.
Jetzt hast du zu viele Pumpenadapter
Ich würde einen anderen Cpu-Kühler vorschlagen.
Ein Kryos Delrin oder Heatkiller LC sind P/L technisch deutlich besser.


----------



## Malkolm (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

- Ein Adapterpaar reicht aus.
- Eine gute WLP wäre noch passend, falls du keine besitzt.
- Falls du vorhast die drei Lüfter des 360er Radis über die AS XT zu regeln, sollte dir bewusst sein, dass du sie damit leicht außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen betreibst. Sollen alle vier darüber gesteuert werden, betreibst du sie weit außerhalb der Spezifikationen (und dir fehlt ein weiteres/anderes Y-Kabel in diesem Fall)
- Deine 6 Komponenten (CPU, GPU, Pumpe, AGB, 2xRadi) benötigen mindestens 12 Anschlüsse, du hast aber lediglich 10 im Warenkorb. Falls du nicht schon genau geplant und vermessen hast wo alles genau hinkommt empfielt es sich einige Winkel auf Vorrat zu kaufen. Weter empfielt sich evtl. ein 10er Set gerade Verbbinder


----------



## Uter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> ...gekauft habe...


 Du hast das nicht wirklich schon so gekauf?
Bessere Lüfter wären u.U. auch noch sinnvoll.
Ich würde keinen/einen bessere Wasserzusatz kaufen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Uter schrieb:


> Du hast das nicht wirklich schon so gekauf?
> Bessere Lüfter wären u.U. auch noch sinnvoll.
> Ich würde keinen/einen bessere Wasserzusatz kaufen.


 
nein hab es noch nicht so gekauft den cpu kühler wollte ich dabeibelassen den rest könntet ihr mir bitte im warenkorb anpassen das wäre nett,sei sogut uter und passe mir die anschluesse und evtl. lüfter an, am besten in blauer farbe alles,danke habe keine ahnung wieviel anschluesse ich von welchen brauche danke uter,im vorraus . seid sogut un postet den gesamten abgeänderten finalen warenkorb für mich dass ich endlich bestellen kann 

hier mein aktueller:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4209f7ff03a2b6fad0872410da96bd99


----------



## Malkolm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Bleibt immernoch die Frage was genau du mit der Ultra-Elektronik vorhast, damit man die Lüfter/Zubehör darauf abstimmen kann.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Bleibt immernoch die Frage was genau du mit der Ultra-Elektronik vorhast, damit man die Lüfter/Zubehör darauf abstimmen kann.


 

was meinst du mit altra elektronik? die pumpe oder was? ich kann auch ne laing nehme oder ne normale eheim hab die nur genomme wiel ich dachte  iss am teurste un qulitativ am hochwertigstem ihr muess tmir nur in warekorb packen was ich fuer zubehör brauch mehr als 450 euro solls abba ned sein will nix besonderes nur cpu gpu kuehlen ohne grosse steuerungen


----------



## Malkolm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!!!*

Ich lege dir nachdrücklich ans Herz dich noch einmal mit den Guides zu befassen, sowie die Produktbeschreibungen dessen zu lesen, was dir empfohlen wird, bzw. die Gründe der Empfehlung nachzuvollziehen.

Die AS XT wurde dir empfohlen, weil sie auf der Eheim 1046 basiert, einer erprobten, langlebigen und zuverlässigen Pumpe. Zusätzlich bietet die Elektronik, welche AC ihrem Eheim Derivat spendiert, die Möglichkeit eben jene zu regeln und diverse Messdaten je nach gewählter Elektronikausführung und Zubehör direkt über den USB-Anschluss und der Aquasuite zu beziehen.

Die Ultra-Version benötigst du lediglich, wenn du auch vorhast die zusätzlichen Funktionen zu nutzen, u.A. ein Einkanal-Spannungsausgang für Lüfter (maxmimal 5W nativ).
Möchtest du lediglich eine manuell regelbare Pumpe reicht die Standard-Version und du sparst 20€.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich lege dir nachdrücklich ans Herz dich noch einmal mit den Guides zu befassen, sowie die Produktbeschreibungen dessen zu lesen, was dir empfohlen wird, bzw. die Gründe der Empfehlung nachzuvollziehen.
> 
> Die AS XT wurde dir empfohlen, weil sie auf der Eheim 1046 basiert, einer erprobten, langlebigen und zuverlässigen Pumpe. Zusätzlich bietet die Elektronik, welche AC ihrem Eheim Derivat spendiert, die Möglichkeit eben jene zu regeln und diverse Messdaten je nach gewählter Elektronikausführung und Zubehör direkt über den USB-Anschluss und der Aquasuite zu beziehen.
> 
> ...



da ich anfanegr bin kann ich das nicht beantworten brauche nur eine pumpe welche  pumpt ruhig zuverlässig ist und nicht so etrem teuer was kann man alle smit regeln verstehe nicht was du meinst da ich mich im wasserkuehlungsbereihc nicht auskenne 



Charismatic Enigma schrieb:


> da ich anfanegr bin kann ich das nicht beantworten brauche nur eine pumpe welche  pumpt ruhig zuverlässig ist und nicht so etrem teuer was kann man alle smit regeln verstehe nicht was du meinst da ich mich im wasserkuehlungsbereihc nicht auskenne



dann tut eigentlich die standrad-version der eheim oder doch die laing??? fuer die laing brauch ich mehr zubehör oder nicht und was ist zudem besser die eheim oder laing??? in der pcgh ausgabe von anfang des jahre  hat pcgh die laing pumpe bevorzugt,was ist dran welche ist besser???

srry wegen doppelpost wollte mienen vorherigen beitrag editieren,man sollte so spät nimmer schreiben wenn man nur noch halb da ist 

oder ich nehm die eheim raus und nehm das set hier muesste doch auch reichen?! nur weiss ich nicht die anschluesse???

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p11465_Laing-DDC-Pumpe-12V-Pro-Acetal.html

oder diese da:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5964_XSPC-X2O-450-Pumpstation-12V.html


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Letztendlich musst du entscheiden, aber Malkolm recht, die Vor- und Nachteile stehen im Guide. 

Die Pumpenfrage ist eine der schwersten im Wakü-Bereich, da alle deutliche Vor- und Nachteile haben (bei Kühlern und Radis ist meist einer von P/L deutlich besser als die anderen).

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

XSPC X2O 450: 
- sehr klein
- günstig 
- relativ leise
- eher schwach
- nicht zerlegbar
- vibrationsarm
- regelbar

EHEIM Station:
- günstig (aber teurer als X2O)
- ziemlich schwach
- sehr leise
- nicht regelbar

Phobya 260:
- günstig (aber deutlich teurer als die Stationen)
- klein
- regelbar
- minimal stärker als die X2O
- eher laut
- kaum Langzeiterfahrungen
- schlecht verarbeitet

EHEIM 1046:
- sehr leise
- ausreichend stark (stärker als die Phobya)
- viele Versionen mit vielen Funktionen
- Adapter benötigt
- groß
- nicht über Spannung regelbar

Laing DDC:
- klein
- starke Vibrationen
- benötigt Deckel
- sieht gut aus
- sehr stark
- etwas lauter
- drosselbar

Ich persönlich hab eine X2O und eine Laing.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Letztendlich musst du entscheiden, aber Malkolm recht, die Vor- und Nachteile stehen im Guide.
> 
> Die Pumpenfrage ist eine der schwersten im Wakü-Bereich, da alle deutliche Vor- und Nachteile haben (bei Kühlern und Radis ist meist einer von P/L deutlich besser als die anderen).
> 
> ...



bin gerade mal dabei den warenkorb nachzubaun was in de rpcgh ausgabe drin war,bin gleich fertig werde ihn dir mal posten uter hab nur vor den anschluessen respect weil ich nicht weiss von was ich wieviel brauch 

Die Verwendeten Wasserkühlungskomponenten aus der PCGH-Ausgabe vom 01.2011

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/38486e178ecfc9bf6c1de830ef746cd4

Anschluesse: Anschluss 1/4 Zoll auf 11/8mm gerade und gewinkelt (hab ich nicht im warenkorb da ich nicht weiss was fuer und wieviel ist nicht naeher aufgeführt auch nicht im pcgh heft wa sich gerade vor mir habe) 

Kühlfluide: Feser One Cooling Fluid - red ( will ich irgendein gutes abe rin uv blau,was ist zu empfehlen?)


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Pro Komponente 2 gerade und min. 2 Winkel als Reserve (eventuell mehr, das musst du wissen).


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Pro Komponente 2 gerade und min. 2 Winkel als Reserve (eventuell mehr, das musst du wissen).


 
ok und welches gewinde??? vor den anschluessen hab eich den meisten respect würdest du mir bitte die anschlüsse für den warenkorb raussuchn den werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nehmen der ist auch nicht zu teuer nehme 2 mehr als reserve,wäre dir dankbar uter wnen mir helfen wuerdest und nochmal ueber warenkorb schuan buedde 

ps:warenkorb ist sozusagen 1:1 uebernommen worden nur bei den radiatoren hatte pcgh "Magicool Coppr I 120mm und ein Hardware Labs Black Ice SR1 240 mm genommen


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Du brauchst G1/4. Wenn du es nicht selbst versuchst, dann lernst du es nicht. 
Poste nochmal deinen Warenkorb.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Du brauchst G1/4. Wenn du es nicht selbst versuchst, dann lernst du es nicht.
> Poste nochmal deinen Warenkorb.


 
so habs jetzt noch einmal versucht hoffe das passt so: (2 mehr auf reserve sind schon eingerechnet insofern ich mich nicht verzählt habe)

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9dcba08bfaad4b8e2e6fffaffb5e2a17

oder ich nehm das g1/4 set : http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p2208

gewinkelt: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Verschraubung-10-8mm-6x-Winkelverbinder.html


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Du hast 2 AGBs, 10/8 Anschlüsse und sehr viele Winkel...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Du hast 2 AGBs, 10/8 Anschlüsse und sehr viele Winkel...



das mit den 2 agb hab ich eben auch bemerkt und angepasst inklusive anschluesse jez muesste alles stimmen und passen?!

neuer warenkorb: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/fdc430e6602704be9356614dfb68c2c0

oder brauche ich noch ein einlass und auslass adapter fuer die laing


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Du hast immernoch 10/8-Anschlüsse, nur als Set. 
Magicool Plexi hat nicht den besten Ruf.
Die Laing + ist unnötig, laut, heiß, teuer und fällt öfter aus.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Du hast immernoch 10/8-Anschlüsse, nur als Set.
> Magicool Plexi hat nicht den besten Ruf.
> Die Laing + ist unnötig, laut, heiß, teuer und fällt öfter aus.



wie gesagt das ist die zusammenstellung welche im pcgh heft drinne ist dachte die verbaun keine ******** und ist in ordnung dann sei sogut und passe mir das bitte an sons komme ich nie zum ende und muss euch weiterhin nerven sollte nich teurer als 410 euro werden
bitte mach mir den warenkorb so dasser passt!


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Eine Steuerung für die Lüfter ist u.U. nicht schlecht.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/15402d4dc61d2b9af61ea7c7c586b2b2

So kannst du auch noch einen 2. 120er Radi kaufen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Eine Steuerung für die Lüfter ist u.U. nicht schlecht.
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/15402d4dc61d2b9af61ea7c7c586b2b2
> 
> ...


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ja, das ist komplett, du musst nur gucken, dass der Graka-Kühler passt.

Lüftersteuerung ist mehr oder weniger Geschmackssache, die 2 kannst du nehmen, wenn dir die Optik die Kosten wert sind.

Wie gesagt, ich würde an deiner Stelle auch über einen weiteren 120er nachdenken. Dann müsstest du nur aus den 2 geraden Anschlüssen 4 machen und bei den Lüftern 5 und bei dem 120er Radi 2...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

Danke für deine mühe hast mir sehr geholfen,aber eine Frage hab ich noch warum hast du nen andren Aufsatz für die Mainz genommen und nicht den plexi von watercool? Graka kühler müsste passen wird eine GTX 580 superclocked con EVGA werden,dann kann ja die Tage bestellt werden  fehlt nur noch ein Kühlmittel im ub blau hast ne Empfehlung einer Marke?


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Was meinst du mit Aufsatz für die Mainz? 
Nehm lieber UV-Schläuche und dest. Wasser oder dest. Wasser mit Protect IP/G48 oder AC DP.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte eigentlich laing schreiben aber des **** iPhone hat daraus Mainz gemacht war ein Schreibfehler


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Achso, naja das Plexitop von Alphacool (nicht Watercool) habe ich selbst und es ist auch nicht schlecht, aber der Phobya soll etwas leiser sein, hat mehr Verschlauchungsmöglichkeiten und viel mehr kostet es auch nicht...


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (5. Juli 2011)

Habe gesehn dass der phobya Aufsatz wie du schon erwaehnt hast mehrere anschluesse hat brauche ich dann nicht noch ein paar Verschlüsse mehr falls ich die zusätzlichen Anschlussmöglichkeiten nicht nutze mit kommen die winkelanschluesse wenig vor hab allein schon 4 Winkel gezählt oder was meinst du


----------



## Uter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Die Verschlüsse werden mitgeliefert. 
Winkel sollte man so wenige wie möglich verbauen.

Bitte nutze ein paar Satzzeichen, den Post zu lesen dauert länger als die Antwort zu schreiben.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Die Verschlüsse werden mitgeliefert.
> Winkel sollte man so wenige wie möglich verbauen.
> 
> Bitte nutze ein paar Satzzeichen, den Post zu lesen dauert länger als die Antwort zu schreiben.



meinste du wegem dem durchfluss so wenig winkel wie möglich??? habe mal gezählt ich brauch 4 winkel  2 stück am radiator am 360er welcher oben am gehäuse sitzt, und die anderen beiden am AGB welchen ich außerhalb des ghäuses montieren will zwecks mbesserer befüllung,das ganz muss in ein nzxt phantom gehäuse passen mien guter uter


----------



## Uter (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Winkel sind teurer, neigen eher zum undicht werden und bremsen etwas den Durchfluss, außerdem sehen sie m.M.n. nicht aus.
Wenn du die genannte Anzahl brauchst, dann brauchst du sie eben, das musst du wissen, schlimm ist es auch nicht, mein guter Enigma.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

hey jungz was meint ihr eigentlich zu dieser form der ausgleichbehälter??? find eihc persönlich fast geiler als die normaln,gibt es bei dieser variante irgendetwas zu beachten bzw mehr zu beachten im gegensatz zu den klassischen??? finde den von phoby sehr geil:

*Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black Phobya 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black 45189*


----------



## Uter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Kann man kaufen, wenn die Optik gefällt.


----------



## Spiff (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Kann dir diesen AGB für den 5.25" Schacht empfehlen http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f80999dd0f23682aa8d88a08d46dff33https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f1e2167bb6d472ff4ebb431096f57f9c

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem. Das befüllen geht auch sehr gut mit einem kleinen Trichter. Einziger Nachteil finde ich den Preis und das man extra eine schwarze Blende kaufen muss (falls nötig).


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Die AGBs sind eben Platzsparender, aber wenn dann würde ich nur welche von EK kaufen


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

ich find ebeide arten der agb's gut allerdinge find eich  fuer inne laufwerkschächte komfortabler  und wie oben schon gezeigt find eich den phobya sehr geil was meinst du uter mei treuer wasserkühlungs-thread freund??? xD xD xD 

der hats mir vom optischen her angetan hat auch am besten im test abgeschnitten un der preis geht auch nocht!!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black Phobya 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black 45189

testbericht:

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Ausgleichsbehaelter_fuer_525Zoll_Laufwerkseinschub-14.htm


----------



## Uter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

AGBs sind vor allem Optik. Natürlich kann man manche leichter befüllen oder leichter reinigen (beides bei dem AC der Fall), aber ob das einem den Aufpreis wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wirklich achten muss man nur darauf, dass das Plexi nicht so schlecht ist und dass keine Strudel entstehen (das sollte beides bei den beiden kein Problem sein).
Möglicherweise ist der XSPC was für dich, der sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie der Phobya, ist etwas kleiner und wirkt m.M.n. etwas hochwertiger.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> AGBs sind vor allem Optik. Natürlich kann man manche leichter befüllen oder leichter reinigen (beides bei dem AC der Fall), aber ob das einem den Aufpreis wert ist muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wirklich achten muss man nur darauf, dass das Plexi nicht so schlecht ist und dass keine Strudel entstehen (das sollte beides bei den beiden kein Problem sein).
> Möglicherweise ist der XSPC was für dich, der sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie der Phobya, ist etwas kleiner und wirkt m.M.n. etwas hochwertiger.


 

ok zeig mal den link vom xspc weil von dem gibts ja mehrere, beim phobya finde ich die anzeige geil wieviel wasser man mindestens reinmachen muss iss was wassernoobs-anfänger wie mich


----------



## Uter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Sieht man beim XSPC auch, aber in ml und nicht in %.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Sieht man beim XSPC auch, aber in ml und nicht in %.



mir gefällt die anzeige beim phobya optisch besse rhab mir die eben mal bei hardwareoverclockers genau angesehn, sehen beide gut aus von der aufmachung gefällt mir halt phobya besser, kosten ja nicht viel weniger bzw nicht viel mehr sind in etwa selbe preisklasse mit phobya mache ich nichts verkehrt oder??? nachteil ist beim phoby sind keine leds dabei welche bei xspc dabei sind die muss ich nachbestellen.


----------



## Uter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ich kenne den Phobya persönlich nicht, aber ich denke, dass du da nichts verkehrt machst.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

okay was empfiehlt ihr für gpu kühler schwanke zwischen diesen beiden:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 580 (GF110) G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 580 und GTX 570 (GF110) G1/4 12401

oder

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX - Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX - Acetal+Nickel 12406


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> okay was empfiehlt ihr für gpu kühler schwanke zwischen diesen beiden:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 580 (GF110) G1/4 Aquacomputer aquagraFX fr GTX 580 und GTX 570 (GF110) G1/4 12401
> 
> ...



Nimm den Aquagrafx!
EK hat momentan Probleme mit den Nickelkühlern.


----------



## schachi08 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Mir persönlich gefällt dieser Graka-Kühler:
Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 580 / 570 "Hole Edition" vernickelt @ A-C-Shop

Als Ausgleichsbehälter habe ich diesen hier genommen, da man den Wasserstand und die Bewegung des Wassers sehr gut sehen kann:
Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5.25 Clear

Und ein Foto vom eingebauten und beleuchteten AB:
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1408/img1752qe.jpg
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1408/img1752qe.jpg


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt dieser Graka-Kühler:
> Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 580 / 570 "Hole Edition" vernickelt @ A-C-Shop
> 
> Als Ausgleichsbehälter habe ich diesen hier genommen, da man den Wasserstand und die Bewegung des Wassers sehr gut sehen kann:
> ...



hey danke für deine beteiligung hier im thread  so wie ich das auf dem foto sehe hast du auch ein nzxt phantom?! sei mal bitte so gut und mache ein foto vom inneren dienes rechners dass ich mal sehe wie du das mit den radiatoren gemacht hast


----------



## schachi08 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ich habe einen 280er Radiator unter das Dach gesetzt und einen 120er Radiator ins Heck.

Hier sind zwei Fotos:
Schachis Phantom 1
Schachis Phantom 2

Wenn Du ein ASUS P8P67 oder Z68 Deluxe Mainboard eingebaut hast, passt dank des 8-pol Mainboardanschlusses und eines Kondensators kein Lüfter unter den 280er Radiator. Den Lüfter habe ich daher einfach saugend oben auf den Radiator geschraubt. Weiter ist es wichtig einen möglichst nicht mehr als 120mm breiten Radiator für den Einbau im Heck zu nehmen, da man sonst die Bohrlöcher nach rechts ausweiten muss. 16/10er Schlauch ist auch nicht unproblematisch, da der Schlauch im recht kleinen NZXT Phantom besonders bei kurzen Längen sehr viel Spannung aufbaut. Die kleine, leichte LAIN Pumpe musste ich daher leicht schräg montieren und den zweiten Festplattenkäfig vorher ausbauen.


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

@ schachi:
Schöner PC (Bitspower Graka-Kühler haben was), aber der Ein- und Auslass des HKs sind vertauscht.


----------



## schachi08 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

@ Uter

Danke für die Blumen.

Mit dem HK hast Du selbstverständlich Recht, aber so gefällt es mir optisch besser und ich glaube nicht, dass ich dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile habe, oder?


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

@ Schachi08:
Doch der Durchfluss ist geringer und die temps werden minimal höher sein


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Es werden schon ein paar Grad sein. Man muss bedenken, dass die koplette Wirkung der Düsenplatte wegfällt und das Wasser ungünstiger von außen nach innen strömt. Kritisch ist das ganze nicht, aber der Kühler ist dadurch sicher nicht mehr einer der besten auf dem Markt.


----------



## schachi08 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

@ Uter

Alles klar - ich lasse sofort das Wasser ab und korrigiere das.


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Wenn deine Temps passen musst du das nicht unbedingt...


----------



## schachi08 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

CPU-Temperatur lt. Mainboard-Sensor nach 30 Minuten Prime-Test max. 58° Celsius, ermittelt mit RealTemp 3.60

Passt doch, oder?


----------



## Uter (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Die Sensoren sind zwar nicht sonderlich genau, problematisch ist das aber bei weitem nicht.


----------



## schachi08 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Super, danke Dir für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 280er Radiator unter das Dach gesetzt und einen 120er Radiator ins Heck.
> 
> Hier sind zwei Fotos:
> Schachis Phantom 1
> ...



hattest du beim einbau vom 280er radi probleme ode rmustest du zusätzliche bohrungen vornehmen??? wie sind eigentlich diene temperaturen mit einem 280er radi bin naemlich am uuebelegen ob ich oben auch nene 280er reinsetze und kein 360er radiator aber alle empfehlen mir einen 360er


----------



## Malkolm (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Der 360er hat eine theoretische Mehrleistung von ~10%. Große Unterschiede wird ein 280er also nicht machen.
Imho wurde dir aber vom 240er abgeraten (gegenüber dessen der 360er 50% mehr Leistung aufweist).


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Der 360er hat eine theoretische Mehrleistung von ~10%. Große Unterschiede wird ein 280er also nicht machen.
> Imho wurde dir aber vom 240er abgeraten (gegenüber dessen der 360er 50% mehr Leistung aufweist).


 
mir geht es nur um das verbauen ohne zusätzliche bohrungen etc als meinst du mit einem 280er würd eich auch hinkommen,kann ja da wo der frontlüfter ist noch ein 120er radiator ergänzen?!


----------



## schachi08 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Um alle zu beruhigen habe ich heute mal den Heatkiller richtig herum angeschlossen. Hier ist der Beweis: 

Schachis Phantom die Zweite

Nein, um den 280er Radiator ins Phantom zu bekommen muss man zwei Löcher bohren. Mehr aber nicht. Ich habe mal ein Foto von den Ausmaßen des 280er gemacht:

280er Magicool im Phantom

Leider passt nur ein 140er Lüfter von unten und der zweite von oben auf den Radi. Das ASUS Mainboard hat den 8-pol Stromanschluss und einen Kondensator im Weg. Habe ich aber bereits weiter oben im Thread genauer beschrieben.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Um alle zu beruhigen habe ich heute mal den Heatkiller richtig herum angeschlossen. Hier ist der Beweis:
> 
> Schachis Phantom die Zweite
> 
> ...


 
weisst du ob ein 360er radi reinpassen würde oder wird es mit dem 280er schon eng bzw zu eng zum bauen?


----------



## schachi08 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Wenn man unter "passen" den Wegfall des ersten 5 1/4" Einschubs versteht und das Bauen einer Halterung nicht scheut, dann ja. Ich weiss auch nicht, ob der 360er Radi mit der Lüftersteuerung des NZXT Phantom in Konflikt kommt. Irgendwo muss der Lüfter ja die Luft herauspusten und wenn nur Blech und eine Lüftersteuerung darüber sind, geht das schlecht.

Hier mal ein Foto aus einem anderen Forum:

360er Radiator im Phantom 

Besonders hübsch ist diese Lösung aber nicht, obwohl man das sicher optisch ansprechender ausführen kann.

Der 280er Radi hat den Vorteil, dass man zwei von den bereits vorhandenen Bohrungen verwenden kann und der Radi dann mittig unter den beiden Ausschnitten für die 200mm Lüfter sitzt. Der 360er ist etwas schmaler als der 280er, daher solltest Du mit dem Abstand zum Mainboard keine Schwierigkeiten haben.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Wenn man unter "passen" den Wegfall des ersten 5 1/4" Einschubs versteht und das Bauen einer Halterung nicht scheut, dann ja. Ich weiss auch nicht, ob der 360er Radi mit der Lüftersteuerung des NZXT Phantom in Konflikt kommt. Irgendwo muss der Lüfter ja die Luft herauspusten und wenn nur Blech und eine Lüftersteuerung darüber sind, geht das schlecht.
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto aus einem anderen Forum:
> 
> ...


 
jetzt weiss ich nicht was ich machn soll ich tendiere zum 280er?! dein foto aus nem andren forum kenne ich daher wei sich dass theorethisch auch mit nem 360er machbar is...


----------



## schachi08 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Die Entscheidung musst Du leider alleine treffen. Ich stand ja vor der gleichen Entscheidung und für mich war das simpel, da ich den ersten 5 1/4" Einschub nicht verlieren und auch die sehr viel komplizierteren Bastelarbeiten vermeiden wollte.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung musst Du leider alleine treffen. Ich stand ja vor der gleichen Entscheidung und für mich war das simpel, da ich den ersten 5 1/4" Einschub nicht verlieren und auch die sehr viel komplizierteren Bastelarbeiten vermeiden wollte.


 
will ebenfalls so wenig als moeglich basten und den ersten einschub nicht velrieren werde auch nen 280er radi nehmen,danke nochmal!!!


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> will ebenfalls so wenig als moeglich basten und den ersten einschub nicht velrieren werde auch nen 280er radi nehmen,danke nochmal!!!



Was ist denn mit Phobyas 200er Radiator?


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Phobyas 200er Radiator?


 
dann kann ich auch gleich nen 240er nehmen dafuer gibts soga rbohrungen im phantom aber jeder meint hier im thread man muss nen 360er radiator haben der rest wäre zu wenig bzw wurde mir ans herz gelegt, nen 240er könnte ich auch nehmen oder? ( beim 280er muss ich halt noch 2 bohrungen machen) würde das fue rmien system ausreichen???


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ein 240iger für dein gesamtes System?
Bitte nicht. 
Mindestens einen 360+120


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> dann kann ich auch gleich nen 240er nehmen dafuer gibts soga rbohrungen im phantom aber jeder meint hier im thread man muss nen 360er radiator haben der rest wäre zu wenig bzw wurde mir ans herz gelegt, nen 240er könnte ich auch nehmen oder? ( beim 280er muss ich halt noch 2 bohrungen machen) würde das fue rmien system ausreichen???



Ein 200er Radiator entspricht fast der Leistung eines 360er's


----------



## Uter (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ein 200er Radi ähnlich viel leistet wie ein 240er? Ein 200er ist ähnlich gut wie ein 280er/360er, hat aber das schlechtere Regelverhalten.

PS: HAWX schon wieder.


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

wie ist denn jetzt der stand? Hast du immernoch vor 2 GTX 580 und die CPU mit dem einen Radi zu kühlen?
Ein 200er Radi ist btw. sogar größer als ein 280er


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> wie ist denn jetzt der stand? Hast du immernoch vor 2 GTX 580 und die CPU mit dem einen Radi zu kühlen?
> Ein 200er Radi ist btw. sogar größer als ein 280er


 
werde erstmal eine gtx 580 kaufen denke wenn man die ueberatakter brauch man normal keine zweite die haben ja schon sovieso sauviel leistung werd mir die superclocked von evga holen welche ab werk overclocked ist, habe nur mit dem gedanken gespielt mir eine zweite zu kaufen aber ich denke eigentlich hat eine gtx 580 genug reserven und wnen sie nochmal overclocked wird sowieso, man kann ja spaete rirgendwann immernoch eine dazustecken oder eine stärkere grafikkarte welche neur ist kaufen, was wahrscheinlich das vernuenftigste wäre, also plane ich mal nur mit einer gtx


----------



## HAWX (16. Juli 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> PS: HAWX schon wieder.



Das ist doch nichtmehr normal!
Wir haben irgendeine geistige Verbundenheit


----------



## Malkolm (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Dann kann ich wieder nur das wiederholen, was ich ca. 120 Postings vorher auch gesagt habe:
CPU (~130W bei deinem OC) + GPU (~300W bei leichtem OC) sind mit weder mit einem 240er, 280er oder 320er so zu kühlen, dass du noch einen Vorteil gegenüber einer Luftkühlung hast.
So wie du es derzeit planst kann man es beim besten Willen nicht empfehlen. Ein 420er Radi (oder vergleichbare Substitute) wäre das Minimum um tatsächlich etwas von den vielen Euros zu haben, die du in das Projekt stecken willst.


----------



## schachi08 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ein 200er Radiator passt vorne und hinten nicht, er ist einfach zu breit. Ausserdem verstehe ich den Sinn gegenüber einem 280er Radiator nicht.

Ich habe einen 280er und einen 120er Radiator genommen und kühle damit einen Core i7-2600k mit einer GeForce 570 GTX (beides ohne Übertaktung) mit sehr gutem Ergebnis. Das System ist gegenüber der Luftkühlung absolut leise und wird auch beim Spielen von Crysis oder ähnlichen grafisch aufwändigen PC-Games nicht lauter. Ich bin mir sicher dass auch eine GTX 580 die Werte nicht extrem verschlechtern würde.

Wenn man aber die CPU noch ordentlich übertakten will und die schnellste Graka mit Referenztakt auch noch nicht schnell genug ist, sollte man über den Kauf eines größeren bzw. für Wasserkühlung besser geeigneten Gehäuses in der Kategorie Corsair Obsidian 800 o. ä. nachdenken bzw. auf eine externe Lösung setzen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Ein 200er Radiator passt vorne und hinten nicht, er ist einfach zu breit. Ausserdem verstehe ich den Sinn gegenüber einem 280er Radiator nicht.
> 
> Ich habe einen 280er und einen 120er Radiator genommen und kühle damit einen Core i7-2600k mit einer GeForce 570 GTX (beides ohne Übertaktung) mit sehr gutem Ergebnis. Das System ist gegenüber der Luftkühlung absolut leise und wird auch beim Spielen von Crysis oder ähnlichen grafisch aufwändigen PC-Games nicht lauter. Ich bin mir sicher dass auch eine GTX 580 die Werte nicht extrem verschlechtern würde.
> 
> Wenn man aber die CPU noch ordentlich übertakten will und die schnellste Graka mit Referenztakt auch noch nicht schnell genug ist, sollte man über den Kauf eines größeren bzw. für Wasserkühlung besser geeigneten Gehäuses in der Kategorie Corsair Obsidian 800 o. ä. nachdenken bzw. auf eine externe Lösung setzen.



oder ich kauf mir einen 360 und verbaue noch zwei 120er muesste auch reichen??? für nur eine gtx ohne eine weitere zu kaufen, ein 280 radi würde ausreichen wenn ich nur die cpu übertakte und grafikkarte nicht oder???


----------



## schachi08 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ob es Dir von der Lautstärke her ausreicht müsstest Du ausprobieren. Du kannst ja Radiatoren von Hardware Labs oder Koolance nehmen (Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 oder Koolance Radiator 30-FPI Copper) und diese mit schnelldrehenden Lüftern ausstatten, was bessere Temperaturen auf Kosten der Lautstärke bringen würde. 

Wenn ich übertakten wollte, hätte ich mir einen Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT White gekauft und den extern auf die Seite des Gehäuses gesetzt. Von einer solchen Konfiguration habe ich bereits Fotos gesehen und das sah wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Ist natürlich auch eine Frage des Preises: Es passt sogar der große MO-RA auf die Seite. Hier ein Foto aus dem Thread "Ein NZXT Phantom wird Orange" von kampfgurke:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Ob es Dir von der Lautstärke her ausreicht müsstest Du ausprobieren. Du kannst ja Radiatoren von Hardware Labs oder Koolance nehmen (Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 oder Koolance Radiator 30-FPI Copper) und diese mit schnelldrehenden Lüftern ausstatten, was bessere Temperaturen auf Kosten der Lautstärke bringen würde.
> 
> Wenn ich übertakten wollte, hätte ich mir einen Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT White gekauft und den extern auf die Seite des Gehäuses gesetzt. Von einer solchen Konfiguration habe ich bereits Fotos gesehen und das sah wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Ist natürlich auch eine Frage des Preises: Es passt sogar der große MO-RA auf die Seite. Hier ein Foto aus dem Thread "Ein NZXT Phantom wird Orange" von kampfgurke:
> 
> ...


 

bin jetzt total verwirrt weiss gar nich mehr was ich jez kaufen soll bzw wie ich es jetzt machen will/soll, ein 280er und ein 120er duerfte reichen wenn ich nur die cpu uebrtakte und die grafikkarte nicht uebertakte sondern wie oben erwaehnt  die gtx 580 von evga kaufe welche von haus aus overclocked ist,denke so werd ich es machen so muessten auch die radios reichen?!!


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juli 2011)

Ein 280iger kühlt bei mir nur die CPU, die Graka hat quasi einen eigenen 420iger. Mit nur 280+120 kannst du sicher keine Traumtemperaturen und stille erwarten.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (1. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



HAWX schrieb:


> Nimm den Aquagrafx!
> EK hat momentan Probleme mit den Nickelkühlern.


 
wurde mittlerweile behoben ist ne neue revision draussen erkennt man am "EN" button 

guckst du hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX - Acetal+Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX+ - Acetal+EN (Nickel) 12406

artikel in der pcgh: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ehebt-Korrosionsprobleme/Wasserkuehlung/News/



aktualiesierter und finaler warenkorb:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/470d6f6bd4c56867a14be6a63ee9699e


----------



## schachi08 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Die extra Backplate kannst Du Dir sparen, da sie beim CPU-Kühler bereits dabei ist.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Die extra Backplate kannst Du Dir sparen, da sie beim CPU-Kühler bereits dabei ist.



alles klar danke dir 

was hat das eigentlich mit diesen jet plates zu tun brauch ich die unbedingt und was solln die bringen???

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p10510_EK-Jet-Plates.html


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2011)

Das sind düsenplättchen, die bei high-flow-kühlern wie dem EK für zusätzliche Wasserverwirbelung sorgen und dadurch bessere Temperaturen ermöglichen sollen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das sind düsenplättchen, die bei high-flow-kühlern wie dem EK für zusätzliche Wasserverwirbelung sorgen und dadurch bessere Temperaturen ermöglichen sollen.


 
und welche von den 5en sind die ist die beste


----------



## Uter (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Die eingebaute Düsenplatte und die mit den meisten Öffnungen.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Ich denke aber nicht, dass die viel bringen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Uter schrieb:


> Die eingebaute Düsenplatte und die mit den meisten Öffnungen.



kann ich als weglassen die extra jetplates uter?


----------



## Uter (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Jo, die sind beim Kühler schon dabei.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

welche kühlflüssigkeit nehm ich am besten dazu ohne dass es cpu kühler und co angreift??? 

welches is am geignetsten?? brauch eines wo rot leuchtet uv rot aber da gibts ja sehr viele anbieter jemand erfahrung mit diversen anbietern???

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Rot


----------



## Uter (2. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ich würde AC Double Protect kaufen. (Oder nahezu kostenloses dest. Wasser nutzen.)


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2011)

Das DP Ultra soll recht beliebt sein und wird gern empfohlen.


----------



## schachi08 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Nimm doch einfach UV-aktiven Schlauch und lass die Farbe aus dem System. Es gibt viele Fotos in den Foren, die Verfärbungen an CPU- und Graka-Kühlern durch farbige Wasserzusätze zeigen und das gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut. Ich habe destilliertes Wasser und Inno Protect genommen, da das von sehr vielen hier im Forum empfohlen wird.


----------



## obc26 (12. August 2011)

Hallo ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig Bin ich hab ma ne Frage ich besitze ein obsidian 800 d zu Zeit wird nur die CPU gekühlt über Wasser . So mein prob ist ich habe eine Aqua Stream Ultra und ich wollte sie eig mit dem Sandwich verbauen unten rechts im gehäuse aber passt nicht so wollte fragen wie ihr das verbaut habt das es optisch richtig gut aussieht MfG


----------



## Uter (12. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Willkommen im Forum. 
Für solche Fragen ist der Quatsch-Thread da, wenn du Fragen in einem fremden Thread postest wird es unübersichtlich.


----------



## schachi08 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

@Charismatic Enigma
Hast Du inzwischen Deine Wasserkühlung eingebaut? Ich würde nämlich gerne mal ein paar Fotos sehen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> @Charismatic Enigma
> Hast Du inzwischen Deine Wasserkühlung eingebaut? Ich würde nämlich gerne mal ein paar Fotos sehen.



nein hab erst ein paar komponenten bestellt da mir mein auto dazwischen gefunkt hat  werd alle snach und nach kaufen


----------



## schachi08 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Verstehe. Aber vergiss bitte nicht ein paar Fotos zu posten, wenn das System fertig ist (vielleicht auch welche vom Einbau?).


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (26. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



schachi08 schrieb:


> Verstehe. Aber vergiss bitte nicht ein paar Fotos zu posten, wenn das System fertig ist (vielleicht auch welche vom Einbau?).



mach ich versprochen muss jetzt erst ma auf die graka sparen weis abe rnoch nicht welche ich nehmen soll,kannst ja auch mal dein senf dazu geben 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/159401-welche-gtx-580-a.html


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. August 2011)

schachi08 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe. Aber vergiss bitte nicht ein paar Fotos zu posten, wenn das System fertig ist (vielleicht auch welche vom Einbau?).



Wenn es dir explizit um den Aufbau einer Wakü geht, kannst du im Wakü Guide nachschauen, da dürfte ein How To vom Aufbau meiner Wakü verlinkt sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Er hat doch schon eine Wakü ... ich denke der Aufbau dürfte ihm daher bekannt sein!


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. August 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat doch schon eine Wakü ... ich denke der Aufbau dürfte ihm daher bekannt sein!



Ok xD hab ja nichts gesagt xD, hellsehen kann ich nicht, hab nur auf die wenigen posts darauf zurückgeschlossen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Post #152 aufmerksam lesen und dich schämen gehen! 

Hm ... wenig Post = keine Wakü?


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. August 2011)

Ja ich weiß, das das noch grad die ultimative Schlussfolgerung ist.

Ok ich geh in die Ecke und schäm mich ^^

Ps: ich bin mit dem Handy in da seh ich die postnummern nicht xD

Aber nun back To topic, bevor ich noch geköpft werde.


----------



## schachi08 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

@Charismatic Enigma
Dem Beitrag von StefanStg im anderen Thread habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen, da er genau das auf den Punkt bringt, was ich auch denke. Nimm auf jeden Fall eine EVGA im Referenzdesign um die Garantie beim Umbau des Kühlers nicht zu verlieren. Ob Du nun eine übertaktete Graka nimmst oder nicht, ist eigentlich egal. Ich würde einfach die preisgünstigste GTX580 von EVGA nehmen.

@CoXxOnE
Ich habe selbst eine Wakü mit etwas anderen Komponenten ins gleiche Gehäuse eingebaut und würde gerne sehen, wie der TE das bei seinem NZXT PHANTOM gelöst hat.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

moin jungz,ich grabe mal meinen thread wieder aus es geht nämlich solangsam los,nach und nach das zeux zusammen zu kaufen zwecks wakü,da wir je jez den finalen warenkorb haben weiss ich immernoch nicht was für eine gehäuse ich nehemn soll ich hatte ja das nzxt phantom in de engeren auswahl aber wenn ich jetzt die verbauungsmöglichkeiten sehe was silverstone bietet bin ich vom phantom nicht mehr so gaaaanz überzeugt oder wa smeint ihr dazu???  schwanke zwischen folgenden:

NZXT Phantom USB 3.0:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » NZXT Phantom Big-Tower USB 3.0 - white

Silverstone SST-TJ07B-W

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ne-SST-TJ07B-W-TemJin-Window-black::5595.html

gruss enigma

ps: sollte ich das silverstone gehäuse nehmen dürfte ja 1x ein 480er radio reichen für das gesamte system oder???


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Wenns ein BigTower sein soll der Wasserkühlungstauglich ist schau dir mal das Xigmatech Elysium an, ist ne ganze Ecke billiger und es kommt in den nächsten Wochen eine neue,Fehlerbereinigte Revision raus.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



axxo schrieb:


> Wenns ein BigTower sein soll der Wasserkühlungstauglich ist schau dir mal das Xigmatech Elysium an, ist ne ganze Ecke billiger und es kommt in den nächsten Wochen eine neue,Fehlerbereinigte Revision raus.



esrstens sieht der von vorne ******** aus zweitens habe ich gefragt welches der oben genannten gehäuse ihr bevorzugen würdet und drittens wollte ich wissen ob ein 480er radi ausreicht und nicht dass mir jemand sagt nimm den der ned ma in engerer auswahl steht!!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Das Temjin ist bekanntermaßen eines der praktischsten Wakü-Gehäuse überhaupt, bei NZXTs Plastikbomber passt ein Radi höchstens oben rein, aber unter der Dachschräge könnte es für Lüfter schon eng werden und beides innen lässt wenig Luft fürs Mainboard.


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Oktober 2011)

oder man kauft sich ein Gehäuse was einen optisch einfach anspricht und stellt sich ein phobya1080 oder mora daneben. denn das ist wakutechnisch wohl die beste variante.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> oder man kauft sich ein Gehäuse was einen optisch einfach anspricht und stellt sich ein phobya1080 oder mora daneben. denn das ist wakutechnisch wohl die beste variante.



das ist wohl wahr,ich wollte nur hal tnicht so ein grossen radio weils mir optisch nicht gefällt deswegen war die idee gehäsue zu kaufen was 480er radio verbaun kann und es nicht so ich nenn es mal "bullig" protzig aussieht :_9,danke für dein e beteiligung!!!


----------



## mo5qu1to (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Also ich finde für Wakü immer noch das Xigmatek Elysium am besten. Es mag zwar keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen, doch man hat für eine ziemlich lange Zeit ausgesorgt, wenn man sich die Standards mal ansieht. Man bekommt sogar ein EVGA SR2 rein. Für den Preis einfach unschlagbar. Aber ist halt Geschmackssache. Ich habe mich überwunden und es gekauft und bereue es keine Minute, wenn ich an all die Möglichkeiten denke, die man mit diesem Gehäuse besitzt. Außerdem kann man es ja noch modden und optisch aufbessern z. B. AGB in die Slots + ein Display

Von deinen zwei Vorschlägen gefällt mir das Silverstone besser, ist um einiges edler als das Phantom Gehäuse. Hat halt auch einen stolzen Preis.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

habe mich entschieden werde das nzxt phantom nehmen in kombination mit 360er slim radio von xspc und einem 120er radio ebnfalls von xspc,der erste teil der bestellung ist eingetroffen vorgestern nen phobya balancer agb der cpu kühler von ek waterblocks und anschlüsse und schlauch rest folgt ende dezember


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

so jungens die gtx 580 ist  vor ein paar tagen eingetroffen jetzt habe ich aber ein anderes problem und zwar weis ich nicht was für ein gpu kühler ich nehmen kann,da bei manchen gpu kühlern folgender hinweis mitdabei steht: *Achtung: Dieser Kühler ist nur passend für Referenzdesigns OHNE werkseitig montierten Heatspreader auf der GPU.

woher weiss ich dass meine karte geeignet ist!!!

folgender hinweiss steht beim aquagrafx: *Inkompatibel zu Grafikkarten der Firma EVGA die keinen Heatspreader über  der GPU besitzen./Not compatible with graphics card from EVGA which do  not have a heatspreader on the GPU.

da ich eine graka der firma evga besitze, gehe ich davon aus dass folgender kühler passen muesste freue mich auf eure antworten.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX DirectGPU - Acetal+EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX DirectGPU - Acetal+EN (Nickel) 12525

genau beschreibung meiner graka:

EVGA Geforce GTX580 (015-P3-1580-KR) | ARLT Computer 

hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen!!!!!


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Kühler runter und PCB vergleichen.
[Sammelthread] nVidia Geforce GTX 570/580 - WAKÜ-Sammelthread - Bitte Startpost lesen !!! - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Kühler runter und PCB vergleichen.
> [Sammelthread] nVidia Geforce GTX 570/580 - WAKÜ-Sammelthread - Bitte Startpost lesen !!! - Forum de Luxx



ja in diesem thread war ich schon hat mir abe rnich wirklich viel gebracht weil ich evga ned gefunden habe oder war ich blind?!


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Schau mal hier: Guapa stellt hier einige Layouts vor. Du muss aber immer noch selber schauen welches PCB du hast


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



			
				;3771159 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier: Guapa stellt hier einige Layouts vor. Du muss aber immer noch selber schauen welches PCB du hast


 
ja ich soll miene graka zerlegen und dann ers den kuehler odda was???? wollte eigentlich gleich bestellen


----------



## Shizophrenic (24. Dezember 2011)

Charismatic Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich soll miene graka zerlegen und dann ers den kuehler odda was??



Genau das!!


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ausser du kannst hellsehen, dann kannste dir das alles ersparen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ausser du kannst hellsehen, dann kannste dir das alles ersparen.



wolte ich erst beim umbau machen hab angst das ich referenz kuehelr nimmi draufbekomme  die voll funktionstuechtige radeon hd 5850 steht im regal abba zum schluss geht gar nix mehr oder kann ich den alte keuherl dann wieder draufmachen oder muss ich ausser waermeleitpaste neue waermeleitpads draufmachen


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Normalerweise baut EVGA nur Referenzdesign aber in letzter Zeit gibts eben das Problem das die die einen mit Heatspreader und die anderen ohne bauen.
Von außen ist das nicht sichtbar erst wenn der Kühler ab ist und dich dann was silbernes oder was schwarzes unterm Kühler begrüsst ist es 100%ig sicher.
Könntest ja auch beide Kühler kaufen und den falschen dann ungeöffnet zurück schicken.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

mich würde nur intressieren was die mit   "*Heatspreader auf der GPU" meinen??? 
*


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Oben siehst du eine mit Heatspreader und unten bei der EVGA eben ohne
Layout GTX580 - 1536MB


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Heatspreader ist der Aludeckel auf der GPU/CPU.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Oben siehst du eine mit Heatspreader und unten bei der EVGA eben ohne
> Layout GTX580 - 1536MB



die evga hat doch einen guckt du hier ich mein den ersten alu dingens da um die gpu rum nicht den äußersten der wird ja montiert fuer den gpu kühler oder mient ihr was anderes?

http://h11.abload.de/img/5rgrqnkw9.jpg


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Wo ist den da nen Heatspreader?


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Hier ist ein Heatspreader




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Ist nicht ganz einfach mit Hilfe von Google oder Wikipedia nach einem Heatspreader zu suchen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz einfach mit Hilfe von Google oder Wikipedia nach einem Heatspreader zu suchen.



hahha king piranhas ist schon einfach nur nich idiotensicher erklärt 

was denkst du was ich den  ganzen nachittag schon mache, laut dieser seite hier : Layout GTX580 - 1536MB ist die meiner karte ohne heatspreader auf der gpu ( wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist der deckel wo nvida draufsteht und de bezeichnug der heatspreder) und laut dem bild von oben http://h11.abload.de/img/5rgrqnkw9.jpg ist also keine deckel "heatspreder" drauf was heissen muss dass folgender kühler passt: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX DirectGPU - Acetal+EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX DirectGPU - Acetal+EN (Nickel) 12525  tut mir leid wenn ich mich damit nicht auskenne piranhas und  etwas öfter frage aber habe mit wakü bis jetzt noch keine erfahrung und bevor ich etwas falsch mache frage ich lieber nocheinmal. 

danke für die antworten!!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Jo der passt wenn deine kein Heatspreader hat


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Jo der passt wenn deine kein Heatspreader hat



davon geh ich aus dass die keine hat wenn ich mir dei bilder des layouts von der evga karte oben anseh "sie hat keinen deckel und somit kein heatspreader" das wusste ich aber auch icht dass der deckel auf der gpu als heatspreader bezeichnet wird muss man ers ma wissen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

so das rätsel ist gelüftet habe eben meine gtx 580 von evga aufgeschraubt um euren rat zu befolgen um zu sehen ob sie nen heatspreader hat und ich kann sagen ja sie hat nen headspreader  also kann ich alls graka kühler nehmen meines wissens 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für schlechte qualli hatt enur mein iphone zur hand!!!!


----------



## KingPiranhas (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

ist die Karte den auch im Referenzdesign gebaut?


----------



## Soldat0815 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Also nach dem Bild schaut sie schon nach Ref aus zumindest das was man sieht


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

ja um sie ganz z sehen sie sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also kann ich doch folgenden kühler ohne probleme kaufen?!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX+ - Acetal+EN (Nickel) EK Water Blocks EK-FC580/570 GTX+ - Acetal+EN (Nickel) 12406


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Wenn er für das Design ist, meinetwegen.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wenn er für das Design ist, meinetwegen.


 
ja genau das sollt ihr mir sagen ob der da draufpasst sowie ich das verstehe muesste der passen


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Wir müssen garnichts. Du hast doch Bilder vom PCB, das kannste selber vergleichen. Ist ja schliesslich deine Karte + Kühler.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wir müssen garnichts. Du hast doch Bilder vom PCB, das kannste selber vergleichen. Ist ja schliesslich deine Karte + Kühler.


 
das war ironisch gemeint piranhas,mach dich mal locker. sowie ich das pcb sehe und die beschreibung aus dem aquatuning shop muesste das passen wollte mir nur nochmal absicherung von euch holen ob ich das richtig sehe.....deswegen frage ich ja euch da ich auf dem gebiet neuling bin.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

hallo jungs habe an euch eine andere frage ,da ek water blocks momentan lieferungsschwierigkeiten hat bin ich am überlegen einen anderen gpu kühler zu nehmen was haltet ihr von  aquacomputers aquagrafx 580???? was würdet ihr nehmen ek wb oder aquatuning???

lg enigma


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Das ist egal die Kühler nehmen sich nicht viel ich hab bei mir den Aquagrafix genommen und bin voll zufrieden sehr leichter Einbau.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das ist egal die Kühler nehmen sich nicht viel ich hab bei mir den Aquagrafix genommen und bin voll zufrieden sehr leichter Einbau.


 
hehe aber wie ich sehe ist der aquagrafx auch nicht lieferbar also die vernickelte version,hat jemand erfahrung mit dem wasserkühlungsshop von ac??? Willkommen im A-C-Shop 

lg


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Soll ein guter Shop sein also neben Aquatuning.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Soll ein guter Shop sein also neben Aquatuning.


 
was würdest du für lüfter empfehlen mi wurden die noiseblocker black silent empfohlen jetzt stellt sich nur die frage die mit 900 oder 1400 umdrehungen nehmen?!


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

Du wirst sie ja eh Regeln also von daher würd ich die 1400 nehmen


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung für mein neues System!*

so wasserkühlung endlich fertig nochmal vielen lieben dank an alle die mir mit tipps und ratschlägen geholfen haben!!!! 

arbeitsspeicher sin 16 gb corsair vengeance reingekommen da mein pc laden meines vertrauens keine g skill sniper hatte,hier auf den bildern noch nicht zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Enigma


----------

